# Oh my you wont believe this



## bottlediger (Feb 17, 2008)

I laughed so hard when I got this email from another ebayer

 Direct copy -
*Dear bottlediger,

*Some of your colored bottles are FAKE Take them off E-Bay...... 
 For many years, the antique bottle and Early American Pattern Glass collecting 
 hobbies have been plagued with con artists artificially treating glass via the 
 process of irradiation. Doing so often changes the original glass color from clear 
 to purple, or from aqua to various shades of brown/blue. Once the glass has 
 been irradiated, the color of a historic artifact has been permanently altered. 
 Many HBCA members have filed fraud reports on eBay sellers listing irradiated 
 glass. We have repeatedly asked that all irradiated glass be totally banned from eBay in an effort to help stop the permanent alteration of historic artifacts. You could be charged with fraud.





 Item and user details

 Item Title:
 ANTIQUE SHARP & DOHME COBALT BLUE POISON BOTTLE BALTO

 Item Number:
 140206936798

 Item URL:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140206936798

 End Date:
 Feb-19-08 16:03:29 PST

 Looks like it was in refrence to that S&D Poison

 But you have to check out all my other listings (they end in a day or 2 so look soon), where do you see any "purple" bottles??? "Charged with Fraud" LOL I am still laughing, that poor guy...

 Digger Ry


----------



## idigjars (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah there are definitely some characters out there Ryan.  Thanks for giving us a chuckle also.   Looks like you are getting some bids on your auctions.      Paul

 Lobeycat, Ryan has this on his auction.  Would this fit with your lamps?  Just trying to help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-ANTIQUE-MILK-GLASS-BLOWN-OIL-LAMP-W-SHEARED-LIP_W0QQitemZ130197891740QQihZ003QQcategoryZ4060QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 17, 2008)

Historic artifacts? LMFAO!! It's trash, cast out into the woods and shyteholes. Calling it historical is like calling a '92 Escort a rare classic collectable car...It might be historical if you dig it up at a civil war site, or @ Monticello or something like that...otherwise it's just trash that looks pretty in a window. These people are the same people who think they can tell you what you can and can not do on your own land...the same ones who tell us to buy electric cars while they drive $70K CC Volvos...


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2008)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  What a stup...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Hey Josh, I will have you arested for selling those rare tiny nuclear Vicks Bottle.[]

 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 That guy is killin me man....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

[][][] All I can say is...What an idiot!! Seriously Ry, why did you nuke that rare clear Sharp & Dohme bottle into that ugly cobalt color []. Bwahahaha!! ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2008)

oh man, you fell victim to the great nuked bottle witch hunt[] 
 I expect you will be called to testify at a Senate hearing shortly[]
 My condolenses...


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks for all the comments guys

 Lobe, I think i will do that. However, I doubt he will take the time to register an account we shall see though. 

 Just upsets me to get emails like this []

 Digger  Ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2008)

In the long run its always best to try and respond respectfully to people like this and educate them as well as you can. Sometimes it works , sometimes its a waste of time but always try to keep the high moral ground and dont sink to thier level.
 You know you are in the right so it shouldnt upset you at all.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 17, 2008)

> while they drive $70K CC Volvos...


 
 I drive a $500 Volvo, and I can tell you that historic and prehistoric artifacts are any pieces of material culture left behind by human beings in the course of their everyday activities... It is the study of these artifacts in the context of how they were discarded that reveals patterns of human behavior: what is called archeology...


 Ron


----------



## rlo (Feb 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> In the long run its always best to try and respond respectfully to people like this and educate them as well as you can. Sometimes it works , sometimes its a waste of time but always try to keep the high moral ground and dont sink to thier level.
> You know you are in the right so it shouldnt upset you at all.


 amen to that bro!  tho it can be hard to do, it is the best thing.  wish I could remember that around my almost ex!


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

Funny stuff Ry.I have sold dozens of nuked bottles on Ebay and never had a comment that nasty.Who are they kidding?I can supply you a pic of a nuked Eagle flask if you really want to get their panties in a bunch.Nice auctions once again.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

In his previous testimony,Andy Petite stated DiggerDave had told him that he had injected Ryan's bottles with an experimental Cobalt 60 isotope.I remind you,that are under oath Mr. Digger[]




> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> oh man, you fell victim to the great nuked bottle witch hunt[]
> I expect you will be called to testify at a Senate hearing shortly[]
> My condolenses...


----------



## rlo (Feb 17, 2008)

& don't forget to nuke the baby whales while you're at it


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2008)

Yup, sounds like someone who bought that eagle flask or maybe one of those purple SS Cokes for 500 times what it's worth. A typical buyers remorse taking thier stupidity out on the world.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Funny stuff Ry.I have sold dozens of nuked bottles on Ebay and never had a comment that nasty.Who are they kidding?I can supply you a pic of a nuked Eagle flask if you really want to get their panties in a bunch.Nice auctions once again.


 
 Oh thanks again guys for all the comments I knew you all would get a kick out of it just as I did.

 And thanks Doug you always have great stuff listed as well!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 All true and fine and dandy..

 I dropped an "artifact" in the toilet this am..

 The world is full of 10,000 acre strip mines, toxic waste dumps, war, famine, pestilence, but the armchair acheologists insist we are evil for selling SCA glass..


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2008)

> I dropped an "artifact" in the toilet this am..


 
 That's it! Now we'll never be able to figure out how to end poverty, why folks wage war on each other, why religion was invented, who stole the kishka...


 RW


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2008)

> how they were discarded that reveals patterns of human behavior


 
 You can get anything you want...
 We got up there, we found all the garbage in there, and we decided it'd be
 a friendly gesture for us to take the garbage down to the city dump.  So
 we took the half a ton of garbage, put it in the back of a red VW
 microbus, took shovels and rakes and implements of destruction and headed
 on toward the city dump.

 Well we got there and there was a big sign and a chain across across the
 dump saying, "Closed on Thanksgiving."  And we had never heard of a dump
 closed on Thanksgiving before, and with tears in our eyes we drove off
 into the sunset looking for another place to put the garbage.

 We didn't find one. Until we came to a side road, and off the side of the
 side road there was another fifteen foot cliff and at the bottom of the
 cliff there was another pile of garbage. And we decided that one big pile
 is better than two little piles, and rather than bring that one up we
 decided to throw our's down.


----------



## rlo (Feb 18, 2008)

what's a kishka? or do I not want to know?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2008)

Beef casing stuffed with a seasoned mixture of matzo meal or flour, onion, and suet, prepared by boiling, then roasting.


----------



## rlo (Feb 18, 2008)

hmmm- - -


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Eric......  Don't be speakin your mind unless you've sat on that "Group W" bench! [][]


----------

